# This doesn't look Pali to me



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm just curious about this horse's color. I found her advertised on craigs list as a "grade blue eyed palomino." Is this actually an example of a Cremello?


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I believe you are correct.

A person on CL is WRONG???? OMG. Thats never happened before.

More times than not I've had to stop myself from answering CL ads correcting spelling and grammar, among other parts of their ad that are wrong wrong wrong.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I know that cremellos have "hazel" eyes and pink/freckled skin. Palominos can be so light that they look almost white (I knew one like that, cute little pony). Though I have never come across a solid colored horse with blue eyes.

Considering that hazel eyes might be able to be mistaken for blue, I might go with cremello for this horse.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Reno Bay said:


> I know that cremellos have "hazel" eyes and pink/freckled skin. Palominos can be so light that they look almost white (I knew one like that, cute little pony). Though I have never come across a solid colored horse with blue eyes.
> 
> Considering that hazel eyes might be able to be mistaken for blue, I might go with cremello for this horse.


I don't understand how "hazel" could be mixed up with "blue." Hazel is a very light shade of yellowish brown, blue is blue.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I don't understand how "hazel" could be mixed up with "blue." Hazel is a very light shade of yellowish brown, blue is blue.


If someone isn't used to seeing hazel on a horse (I'm assuming the craigslist ad poster doesn't know much) then they may automatically go towards blue instead of brown. Hence the "might" in my previous post. Of course, there was one particular horse that I saw long ago that was kind of in between hazel and blue...maybe like a green-hazel...which I thought was odd. I didn't think that would be possible.

Edit: Ah, this is what I was thinking when I said "hazel" and when I described the horse I had seen.
http://foxtrotters.tripod.com/ice_eyelg.jpg


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Cremellos have blue eyes...


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

In the picture it does look like it has blue eyes, but it's very hard to tell with that mane falling over it

I know most people on craigs list don't know their hand from their tush about some things... ha ha. I just wanted to see if I myself was right when I say, no...that's a cremello 

I too hate seeing all the "gildings" and horses with great "confirmation." Why do they think people care if the horse has gone to "confirmation" and is now catholic. I want to know what it's Conformation is LOL. I've seen snowflake appys (solid horse with a few white spots on the butt) advertised as strawberry roans....and they declaire that it is a solid horse with "roaning" on the butt. I've seen colts that will grow up to be very nice mares one day too...isn't that quite a feat. sigh.... And miracle of miracles was the "gilding" that has been used as a broodmare and always has the prettiest little ponies that of course are all medal winning show horses now.

The thing that cracks me up is that everybody thinks their straight legged, tiny footed, knock kneed horse is such a great (insert discipline here) prospect and worth thousands of dollars even though it is currently a very bum high 2 year old who has never even seen a halter.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, cremello. Folks just don't bother to learn about horse colors in general; whether it's just from lack of interest or lack of proper instruction, they just don't learn.

Also, I would like to mention that blue eyes on a solid horse does happen. It isn't common, but it's not impossible.

Perfect example is a mare that belongs to a former member here. A black MFT with 2 blue eyes


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Duren said:


> Cremellos have blue eyes...


Oh goodness there goes my lack of sleep. You are correct. I had champagne in my head instead of cremello.



smrobs said:


> Perfect example is a mare that belongs to a former member here. A black MFT with 2 blue eyes


That is quite a gorgeous animal. I only said that I haven't come across one. Didn't say it couldn't happen. Horses are truly amazing creatures.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree they look blue in the picture. 

I was commenting on the post that said Cremellos have hazel eyes.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

CCH on here has a *gorgeous* little solid sorrel filly with two bright blue eyes as well.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> CCH on here has a *gorgeous* little solid sorrel filly with two bright blue eyes as well.


Oh? Now that I have to see. She sounds absolutely beautiful.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She is just the sweetest little thing. I don't have any good pictures and the ones posted so far of her sleeping :rofl: One of two on her stud's thread in the breeding section I believe that you can see her eyes in.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> CCH on here has a *gorgeous* little solid sorrel filly with two bright blue eyes as well.


Hey now...she's not "solid" without a fight. As soon as her leg streak is big enough to measure, I think we will meet the 2 inch rule. Lol!!!

As for the original horse posted, it is hard to say without a little more information. It certainly looks cremello, but some palominos have been known to be very light, and even lighter depending in the season, nutrition, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

CCH said:


> As for the original horse posted, it is hard to say without a little more information. It certainly looks cremello, but some palominos have been known to be very light, and even lighter depending in the season, nutrition, etc.


*nods* One of the ponies at my old riding stable was...the only way I can describe him is white palomino. I actually asked if he was cremello he was that light.

I'm seriously hoping that place gets the funding it deserves. The new owner is so nice and loves the horses a lot. The stable was originally owned by a particularly nasty guy who didn't care about the horses so much as making money off the riding lessons. One of the things they're trying to fix now is expanding the building so that all the horses can have box stalls. For years that facility has only had maybe 12 box stalls and the same amount, if not more, of horse "parking spaces" as I call them...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol sorry CCH I meant solid as in no large body spots.  You know I love that little Teena. :lol:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm shocked nobody else has picked up on this - the horse in the OP has PINK skin. That means it HAS TO be either dominant white, or double cream (or champagne but champagne pink is darker). It ain't DW. That means by default, it MUST be a double cream of some form.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I just noticed that, but to me it looks like just some areas of pink skin. Some places look def gray to me too. Maybe there is some "paint" in there causing this. Some sort of really creamed out paint.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I really think it's just the light in the photo tbh


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

It's not a light palomino. It has pink skin. Whatever the cause of the skin color, it has pink skin. You can see it clearly around the eyes, mouth and belly. 

I think it would be pretty easy to pick out a pinto cremello from a solid, in this case, I don't think it is.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The horse in the ad is most likely a cremello. (Dominant white still has dark eyes, AFAIK, and a very light pali would have dark eyes and dark skin evident at the muzzle unless a white marking was masking it) 

I'd actually consider mistaking a cremello for a palomino is one of the less ignorant mistakes you see on CL... since it is after all the same gene as palomino, just two copies of it, and I know my cremello can have a golden sheen in his summer coat.

As a side note, cremellos can on occasion have eye colors other than blue. Mine has one blue and one light green eye, and someone posted a link to this picture of a color tested cremello (Amberfields Desperado) with dark green eyes:


----------



## filly20 (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree a cremello. I also agree that i had to stop myself from emailing people on there just to correct them. Like with Grey horses they put "white" or bay/sorrel horses they say "brown". It han be aggrevating, however I think horses with blue eyes are just breath taking especially champagne horses .


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

The shadows in the photo are also playing some tricks. When I scanned over the pic, I immediately thought I saw pinto markings. But I think it is just the dark and light playing in the photo.


----------

